# Please Help 90 Tank



## brian l (May 9, 2009)

Hi I have a 90 Gal tank that has been empty for about 6 years this summer I will be setting it up (I hope). I need a Pump and a heater not sure which one.
Pump maybe: GX-6000
Heater: ??? no clue


----------

